# 10 Year old skips School for an Education on Turkeys today



## Mule Skinner (Jan 30, 2003)

I kept my Son home from school today and brought him out in this cool rainy weather for his first Aprentice Turkey hunt. Talk about a nasty day. We were out on Private Land in Jackson Co and it rained on and off all morning. If it wasn't for the pop-up blind and a lunch with a few snacks, we never would of lasted. 
Heard one gobbler sound off to the South East of our set up early and then heard a shot around 7:00 AM. About 10 minutes later we heard a hen behind us. We listened and heard her again. I grabbed the box call and mimicked the same yelps that she did and we heard a gobble in the mix. We called back and forth mocking her every sound for 3-4 sets as they slowly came in our direction from the rear.We were set up in a field opening surrounded by woods and a picked corn field 50 yards to the East of us. They finally showed up about 50 yards to our left just inside the woods. Ended up being a flock of 4 hens and one male bird. Unsure if he was a jake or older due to brush and thick cover but one hen peeled out of the pack and came in to peek at our decoys and was about 30 yards away. 
Things slowed down after that and my son layed down and took a nap in the blind. About 45 minutes later he sat up and asked if I seen or heard anything and I said no. I told him, lets hang out for a little while longer and then we can pack up and go home. A few minutes after 11:00 we saw movement out in the cornfield in front of us. 3 birds, then 4 ,then 5. They just kept comming over the hill and heading our way. I gave him the box call and he yelped a few times with no answer from the incomming flock. I told him to ground that call and get ready. There were definately some male birds in this flock because they kept jumping and flapping wings and charging one another out in the field slowly heading our way. They hit a low spot in the field and the lead bird walked up the hill in our direction and spotted our half strut Jake decoy and closed in. I couldn't see a beard but my Son said he could. 
His head turned bright red and he made a B-Line for the jake Decoy. I told my Son to get ready ,Then "Take Him Now". Seconds later Boom !!! 
That bird was belly Up with feet in the air.He put the gun on safe and propped it up and I grabbed the box call and threw out a couple of quick yelps. The flock scattered in a state of confusion then quickly regrouped not knowing what to do. I sized up the remaining group and 3 of the 8 were in close range but no beards, all Jakes so I passed.

We took my boys Turkey to knutson's and were the 14th bird to be checked in around Noon.

His gobbler ended up being 20 pounds with a 9 1/2 inch beard and 1" spurs.

I couldn't be Happier 

Looks like a chance of Snow tommorrow. I'm headed out to a new spot in Lenawee County to try my luck.

Good Luck everyone !!


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Great story and congrates to your son.


----------



## Mule Skinner (Jan 30, 2003)

Thanks !

I'll try to get some pics up soon.


----------



## Bwilson (Feb 22, 2008)

Very Cool always great feeling to hear and see a youngster knocking a critter down. Congrats to your young man. He has some bragging to do at school tomorrow!!:coolgleam


----------



## dlbaldwin01 (Jan 12, 2008)

Congrats, that is the best kind of school there is. Learned more there than I ever learned out of a school book.:lol:


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

Great story and congrats to your son for his success. He's hooked now.


----------



## Mule Skinner (Jan 30, 2003)

Thanks Guys !

He already asked if he could get another turkey tag and hunt againg tomorrow.

I had to explain to him that Turkey's are one per season unlike Deer :evil:


----------



## Bmac (Jul 7, 2002)

Congrats to you and your son!


----------



## WhiteTailHunter87 (Nov 29, 2008)

Great Story my dad was next to me on my first Buck kill


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Great job and congratulations! That's was an awesome hunt!


----------



## CMRM (Jul 31, 2006)

Awsome story!!

Congrats to you and your boy.


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

Wow! A nice tom AND a nap--that what's I call a great day of EDUCATION!


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

*Way to go Mule Skinner! Congrats to you and your boy.  Now........you go get him!:evil:*


----------



## Molson (Apr 18, 2003)

congrats to the young man.

I like the way you had prepared for the nasty day... blind & snacks

I especially liked the way you let him use the box call when the birds were close.

great job 

father and son memories for a lifetime


----------



## deathfromabove (Mar 2, 2005)

congrats.....and thanks for being a great mentor MS......


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Congratulations to both of you! Nothing better to miss school for!


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Congrat to you and your son. Not only did you and him get to spend some quality time in the outdoors together but he got a turkey as well! BONUS!


----------

